# Mechnische Kräfte...ab wann wird es Gefährlich?



## Wignatz (9 März 2012)

*Mechanische Kräfte...ab wann wird es Gefährlich?*

Hallo zusammen!

Ein Praktikant bei uns versucht sich grade an einem neuen Projekt und betrachtet die mechanischen Bauteile.
Es stellt sich die Frage ob die vorhandenen kinetischen Bewegungen überhaupt gefährlich sind oder nicht und ob wir diese betrachten müssen!

Gibt es irgendwo eine Auflistung über die max. zulässigen Kräfte etc? Irgendwelche Normen wo man sich duchlesen kann? 

Mfg.


----------



## Lupo (9 März 2012)

Prima Frage um sie pauschal zu beantworten.
Es hat sicher etwas mit dem, was bewegt wird zu tun. Prinzipiell würde ich sagen, dass ich um eine Nadel in dein Herz zu bohren nicht viel mehr wie 2 oder 3 N an Kraft brauche. Um deinen Finger zu quetschen dann schon etwas (aber nicht schrecklich viel) mehr.
Das kannst du dann so weiter durchspielen.

...


----------



## Wignatz (9 März 2012)

Sorry vll. ein wenig unglücklich formuliert..

Für Maschinen gibt es doch begrenzungen der Kräfte und Geschwindigkeiten...z.B. eine maximale Klemmkraft von 150N bei einer Schutztür etc.!
Wo kann ich das nachlesen und für welche Gefahren gibt es noch solche Grenzwerte? z.B. Scher- oder Quetschgefahr bei einer gefahrbringenden Bewegung..


----------



## Lupo (9 März 2012)

Dafür gibt es dann die sogenannten Gefährdungs-Analysen. Die sind aber auch nicht pauschal.
Mit Vorschriften kann ich dir aber im Augenblick nicht weiterhelfen - dafür gibt es aber auch Spezialisiten - es gibt aber bestimmt auch schon Threads in der Sache ... also vielleicht mal die Suche antesten ?

Übrigens wegen 150 N : wenn ich dir 150 N (= 15 kg Gewicht) auf die Hand schmeisse (fallen lasse - mit einem Zylinder da dran fahre) dann kann es schon sein, dass es das dann mit der Greifen-Funktion gewesen ist.


----------



## Tommi (9 März 2012)

Hallo,

zu diesem Thema einen Link:

http://www.wdr.de/tv/kopfball/sendungsbeitraege/2011/0612/affenkraft.jsp?vote=3

und eine Datei als Anhang (mal drin blättern).

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Safety (9 März 2012)

Hallo,
wie immer in Typ-C Normen suchen:
Beispiel EN 415-7:
Bewegliche Teile können als sicher gestaltet gelten, wenn die von den beweglichen Teilen ausgehende Krafteinwirkung nicht größer als 75 N, der auf ein Objekt ausgeübte Druck weniger als 25 N/cm2 und die Energie weniger als 4 J beträgt und die Teile keine scharfen Kanten besitzen, an denen man sich schneiden  oder stechen kann. Wird die Gefahr bringende Bewegung nach Erkennung eines Widerstandes innerhalb von 1 s automatisch umgekehrt, kann die Bewegung als sicher gelten, sofern die Krafteinwirkung nicht größer ist als 150 N, der Druck nicht größer ist als 50 N/cm² und die Energie weniger als 10 J beträgt und die Teile keine scharfen Kanten besitzen, an denen man sich schneiden oder stechen kann.


----------



## Klopfer (13 März 2012)

*Und dann war da noch*

der kleinste gemeinsame Nenner...

EN 953 trennende Schutzeinrichtungen

5.2.5.2. Betätigungskräfte

...

Kraftbetriebene trennende Schutzeinrichtungen dürfen keine Verletzungen verursachen (z. B. aufgrund von Schließdruck,
Kraft, Geschwindigkeit, scharfen Kanten). Wenn eine trennende mit einer nicht trennenden Schutzeinrichtung
versehen ist, die automatisch ein Wiederöffnen der trennenden Schutzeinrichtung bewirkt, sobald eine Person oder ein
Gegenstand mit der trennenden Schutzeinrichtung in Berührung kommt, darf die Kraft zum Verhindern eines Schließens
der trennenden Schutzeinrichtung nicht mehr als 150 N betragen. Die kinetische Energie der trennenden Schutzeinrichtung
darf nicht mehr als 10 J betragen. Wenn keine derartige Schutzeinrichtung angebracht ist, müssen diese
Werte auf 75 N und 4 J entsprechend verringert werden.

Allerdings muss man dazu sagen, dass diese 10 J bzw. die 150 N den Körperteil der getroffen wird und die Geometrie der stoßenden Fläche nicht berücksichtigen. Da ist die BGIA Empfehlung zum Thema Robis schon deutlicher. Aber mit den 10 J lassen sich prima zulässige Geschwindigkeiten und Massen festlegen.

Gruß

Klopfer


----------

